# help please?



## penfold (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello
I don't know if I should be asking this here but...
A family member here in Aus is married to a lady from Asia, she wants to take their baby out of Aus to see her family. Problem is that he doesn't think they'll come back. Can he stop her from taking their daughter-who was born in Aus- out of the country? 
Thank you in advance.


----------

